# Left NRS Booties in change room at Stone Bridge



## wcrocket (May 14, 2004)

I think I left a pair of NRS booties, size 10, in the change room at the Stone Bridge takeout on the Arkansas river on Saturday, Aug 9th. A six pack is offered for their return.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

I think we have them, give us a call.
AHRA 719 539 7289


----------

